# Auswahl von neuem PC, bitte um Hilfe!



## ElizaBennet (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Forums-Mitglieder,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und bräuchte Hilfe bei der Auswahl von meinem neuen PC.

Gleich vorab möchte ich zu den Modellen die ich in Betracht ziehe sagen, dass ich weiß, dass es bessere gibt. 
Ich zocke mittlerweile aber nur sehr selten und für meinen Gebrauch wird es reichen. 

Trotzdem schwanke ich zwischen der Auswahl und weiß nicht so recht, welcher besser ist, da ich mich mit hardware nicht so gut auskenne.  
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.  Danke schon im vorhinein! 

Hier meine Auswahl: 

Hyrican PCK03699 PC, Intel Core i3, 500 GB SATA-2, 4096 MB RAM online kaufen bei OTTO

Hyrican PC SET00629, 54,61 cm (21,5 Zoll), AMD A6-3670 APU online kaufen bei OTTO


PC-Set, chiliGREEN, »Experience DX2397 SET« online bestellen bei OTTO

Hyrican PCK03816 PC, Intel Core i3, 500 GB SATA-2 online bestellen bei OTTO


Hyrican PCK03769 PC, Intel Core i3, 500 GB SATA, 4 GB DDR3 RAM online kaufen bei OTTO


Hyrican PCK03771 PC, Intel Core i3, 500 GB SATA, 8 GB DDR3 RAM online shoppen bei OTTO

Hyrican PCK03820 PC, AMD Quad-Core, 500 GB SATA-2 online bestellen bei OTTO

Acer AXC600 PC, Intel Core i3, 500GB S-ATA online bestellen bei OTTO

Acer AXC600 PC, Intel® Core™ i5, 500GB SATA online shoppen bei OTTO


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2012)

Also, wenn es um Spiele geht, sind die alle völlig ungeeignet, die haben durchgehend nur Grafik-Chips, die in der CPU mit integriert sind, also keine echten Grafikkarten. Für 500€ würdest Du aber andere PCs, auch zum selber zusammenstellen bekommen, die selbst allerneueste Titel auf hohen Details schaffen.

Welche Spiele spielst Du denn noch? Es kommt ja auch nicht drauf an, wie oft man spielt, sondern was man spielt - wenn Du ein neues Auto suchst und damit auch mal Autobahn fährst, kannst du auch keines mit nur 20PS nehmen, selbst wenn du nur 2x im Jahr Autobahn färhst


----------



## ElizaBennet (31. Dezember 2012)

okay, danke für die antwort! zusammenstellen könnt ich mir einen um 500 lassen.... bei ditech zum beispiel. da hab ich mich schon beraten lassen. ich hab gutscheine für das versandhaus bekommen und würd die eben dafür gerne einlösen. ich spiele nur ab und zu world oft warcraft, und das wars auch schon wieder. wie ist es denn mit diesen beiden hier? 

Hyrican PCK03693 PC, AMD Quad-Core FX-4100, 500 GB SATA-2 online kaufen bei OTTO

Hyrican PCK03694 PC, AMD Quad-Core FX-4100, 1000 GB SATA-2 online bestellen bei OTTO


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2013)

Der zweite mit der AMD 7750 ist okay, auch wenn man für den Preis natürlich was stärkeres selber zusammenstellen könnte. Aber wenn Du da nen Gutschein hast und es nur um WoW geht, ist das okay, auch weil es inkl. Windows ist. Das allein macht ansonsten ja schon 80-90€ aus. Neuere aufwendigere Spiele laufen da halt dann nur mit mittleren Details, aber die würden mit der vorher genannten PCs selbst mit niedrigen Detailstufen schon Probleme bekommen.

Hier die AMD 7750: Benchmarks: World of Warcraft: Cataclysm : AMDs Radeon HD 7770 und 7750 im Test: Sehr effizienter Performance-Stillstand  da läuft WoW Cataclysm in FullHD je nach AA-Einstellung (Kantenglättung) mit 35-60 Bildern pro Sekunde (FPS) bei Ultra-Details, das ist dann auch flüssig.


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2013)

Na, im Zweifelsfall, falls sich bei WoW doch mal übersättigung einstellt und man auch mal etwas anderes ausprobieren will, kann man auch einfach die Grafikkarte gegen ein stärkeres Modeel ausstauschen


----------



## Niik (1. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ne Radeon 7770 von Sapphire in meinem PC und bin damit zufrieden. Die 7770 ist ja eng mit der 7750 verwandt und daher kann ich darauf schließen, dass sie für dich reichen würde. Dota 2 und FIFA 13 zocke ich damit auf höchsten Grafikeinstellungen. Die CPUs von AMD sind jedoch weniger spielegeeignet als die von Intel, muss man beachten, für WoW könnte es aber reichen.


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2013)

naja
Nah verwandt ...
nur weil die Nummern dicht zusammenstehen heißt das garnichts, außerdem ist eine 7750 auch nah mit einer 7970 "Verwandt" und das ist ein himmelweiter unterschied


----------



## Niik (1. Januar 2013)

Die oben stehenden Benchmarks sagen was anderes.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2013)

Die 7750 ist etwas schwächer als eine 6670, und die 7770 etwas stärker. Es sind halt schon je nach Spiel ca 20% Unterschied, was sich auch ähnlich im Preis zeigt, aber gut genug ist die 7750 trotzdem, da sind es halt nur 40FPS statt 50FPS. Wenn die 7750 aber nur 25FPS schafft, also nicht mehr ruckelfrei, würde die 7770 auch nur grad so 30 schaffen, insofern sind die schon RELATIV ähnlich.


----------



## ElizaBennet (1. Januar 2013)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Ich hab ja Jahrelang mit meinem Acer Notebook gespielt. Hab ihn mir gekauft und kurz darauf bin ich bei WoW eingestiegen. Das war zu BC Zeiten... Kurz vor LK. Wenn Cata gut läuft muss ja MOP auch laufen... dennk ich mal. Oder? Mit meinem Notebook gings eine Zeit lang ganz gut, aber natürlich nicht auf höchstem Detail. In großen Raids wars auch schon eher schwierig. Das möcht ich mir eben ersparen und wenn ich die Auflösung nicht ganz hochschrauben kann, kann ich auch damit leben. Und wenn man dann die Grafikkarte eh auch austauschen kann, dann bin ich eh zufrieden. Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, wie das mit den Prozessoren ist.... also, was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob 2, oder 4 Prozessoren... oder Kerne? Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem AMD Quadcore, Intel i3, Intel, i5 etc. Ich hab schon versucht mir da was im Internet zu googeln, aber irgendwie find ich da nichts, das auch so geschrieben ist, dass es auch jemand versteht, der sich da nicht so gut auskennt. 

LG,
Eliza


----------



## ElizaBennet (1. Januar 2013)

und wie siehts mit den beiden hier aus?  

Acer AXC600 PC, Intel Core i5, 500GB S-ATA online shoppen bei OTTO

Hyrican PCK03808 PC, Intel Core i5, 500 GB SATA-3 online kaufen bei OTTO

HP p6-2340eg schwarz PC, Intel® Core™ i5, 1 TB SATA online shoppen bei OTTO


----------



## ElizaBennet (1. Januar 2013)

so... die hab ich noch und dann geb ich eine ruhe und werd mal bestellen. 

PC-Set: 2011x LED-LCD-Monitor + Pavilion p6-2320eg Desktop PC, HP (2tlg.) online kaufen bei OTTO

PC-Set Power, chiliGREEN, »Cayenne i3-2105« online kaufen bei OTTO

Hyrican PC-Set SET00676, Intel Core i3, 500 GB SATA (3-tlg.) online kaufen bei OTTO


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2013)

Moderne CPUs sind an sich immer Quadcores, also vier Kerne. Manche haben "techisch" nur zwei, aber generieren darauf effektiv doch vier kerne. Und vion zB Intel gibt es Dualcores wie den G860 oder G870, die so stark sind, dass sie an sich auch mit einem recht guten Quadcore mithalten, den viele Gamer heutzutage immer noch haben und der noch eine ganze Weile gut ausreicht - zB ein AMD X4 955, oder bei den neueren CPUs ein AMD FX-4100. Bei Intel: ein i3 ist besser, i5 noch besser und i7 die besten. Und schlechter sind zB die G8609 oder G870, wobei die eben wie gesagt auch schon sehr gut sind, die kosten einzeln ca 70-100€, so wie auch ein AMD X4 965, für Spiele reichen aber auch diese recht günstigen CPUs gut aus, es muss kein Core i5 für 180€ - da ist die Grafikkarte viel wichtiger für SPiele.

Die 6 PCs, die du nun noch verlinkt hast, sind aber alle viel schwächer für Spiele als der eine PC von vorher mit der AMD 7750-Grafikkarte.


Generell: aktuell sollte die Grafikkarte mindestens eine AMD 7700er sein, eine 7600er ginge grad noch so. Je höher die zweite Ziffer, desto besser die Karte, und die dritte Ziffer kann nochmal eine feinere Abstufung sein, zB die 7750 ist schlechter als die 7770. Falls man noch was mit einer AMD 6000er Grafikkarte findet, gilt das gleiche - die 6 ist nur die "Generation", aber eine 6700er ist auch besser als eine zB 6500er. Schwieriger wird der Vergleich 6000er vs 7000er, aber man kann ganz grob sagen, dass die 7000er immer etwas besser, aber nicht VIEL besser als einer 6000er ist, wenn beide die gleiche zweite Ziffer haben. D.h ne 7770 ist etwas besser als eine 6770. Aber eben nicht SEHR viel besser, d.h das eine 6770 natürlich besser sein kann als eine "schlechtere" der 7000er-Serie - klingt kompliziert, aber merk Dir einfach: wenn ne 6 vorne steht, sollte es mind eine Karte mit einem Namen 6700 oder größere 6000er-Nummer sein, bei ner 7 vorne würde auch alles ab einer 7600er reichen.

Bei Nvidia als Grafikkarte sollte es mindstens eine GeForce 550 oder größere Zahl sein oder eine GeForce 650 oder größer Zahl. Hier ist auch die zweite Ziffer quasi die "Leistungsklasse"


----------



## Niik (1. Januar 2013)

Eben, die 7750 und die 7770 sind eng verwandt und haben kleinere Leistungsunterschiede.
AMD-Prozessoren gelten als weniger spielegeeignet als die Intel-Prozessoren, hab ich zumindest mal gelesen, ob das wahr ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2013)

Niik schrieb:


> Eben, die 7750 und die 7770 sind eng verwandt und haben kleinere Leistungsunterschiede.
> AMD-Prozessoren gelten als weniger spielegeeignet als die Intel-Prozessoren, hab ich zumindest mal gelesen, ob das wahr ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen.



Intel hat derzeit halt viel stärkere CPUs, aber ein AMD X4 955, 965 oder FX-4100 oder auch höhere Modellnummer sind für ihren Preis von ca 80-120€ auch sehr gut und reichen völlig aus. Die Spiele müssen alle auch auf Spielekonsolen laufen, daher haben die was die geforderte CPU-Leistung angeht auch seit einer Weile kaum mehr zugelegt, und der Unterschied von den PC-Versionen zur Konsolenversion ist ja fast nur die Grafik, wofür die CPU wiederum keine große Rolle spielt. Ein Intel für 160-200€ ist halt bei Spielen dann trotzdem ca 30-60% schneller, aber es gibt genug AMD-CPUs, die völlig reichen und nicht der Grund sind, warum ein Spiel ruckeln würde - da wäre die Grafikkarte eher der Grund.


----------



## ElizaBennet (2. Januar 2013)

Super! Danke für die Mühe! Das hat mir jetzt mal wirklich gut weitergeholfen und ich kann auch mal selbst erkennen, was gut zum zocken geeignet ist. 

Hab jetzt den AMD Quad-Core FX-4100 mit der 7750 Grafikkarte bestellt. 

LG,
Eliza


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2013)

Jo, das reicht für WoW ganz sicher gut aus, und falls Du mal später was grafisch deutlich aufwendigeres spielen willst, könnte man eine bessere Grafikkarte einbauen. Das Netzteil ist da zwar immer ein Faktor, der kritisch werden kann, aber das ist jetzt eh erstmal Zukunftsmusik


----------



## ElizaBennet (2. Januar 2013)

ja, genau... und da kann ich mich dann eh an jemanden wenden, der sich damit auskennt und mir die karte wechseln kann.


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2013)

ach, die Karte wechseln ist einfach als nen Reifenwechsel
Einfach das Gehäuse auf nen Tisch packen, aufschrauben, die Schrauben lösen mit der die GraKa Festgeschaubt ist, , Kabel abstöpseln, den Nupsie unten rausdrücken und die einfach rausziehen
Und für den Einbau einfach alles Rückwärts ausführen


----------



## Niik (2. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach, die Karte wechseln ist einfach als nen Reifenwechsel
> Einfach das Gehäuse auf nen Tisch packen, aufschrauben, die Schrauben lösen mit der die GraKa Festgeschaubt ist, , Kabel abstöpseln, den Nupsie unten rausdrücken und die einfach rausziehen
> Und für den Einbau einfach alles Rückwärts ausführen


 Und die Treiber natürlich nicht vergessen


----------

